# politically incorrect but funny



## taura (Nov 19, 2003)

http://www.siski.ru/escopeta.swf

I'll probably get slated for this but enjoy!!

Hope it works as my first ever post!!

Space bar to fire, arrow keys to move and Ctrl to reload


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

LOL.. wasn't expecting that!!

Nice 1st Post. Will certainly make you well remembered.. not necessarily for the right reasons however..


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know someone who will love playing this game.


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

Bloody brilliant. I sent it to my office mate, but he just seems to like getting caught all the time? :-/ ;D


----------

